# Late September High peaks hike adivce



## Npage148 (Sep 4, 2005)

Im planning on going home, from college, back to saratoga the weekend of september 30th.  While home, i wanted to go and  day hike alogonquin mountain to see some nice fall foliage.  I was going to start at the Loj and go through avalanche pass to colden lake, up over algonquin and back to the Loj.  About 13 miles.  I have not hiking the high peaks this late in the year and i was wondering if there was anything special i needed besides a jacket, gloves, hat and any other usually winter stuff.  Also, what kind of weather should i expect?  Is this too late to see the leaves?  Im probably going at it solo, so maybe a hiking buddy would be helpful too
Thanks
Nate


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 5, 2005)

I think you'll probably be right on track to see the start of the foliage, although it varies from year to year and it could be color or green for you. Last year, Northern VT (Camel's Hump area) was peaking the second weekend in October, and that's the same latitude as the ADK high peaks.

I would expect *any* kind of weather. Since you're just day hiking, you don't need to worry about nighttime temps. Put all sorts of different gear in the car and ask at Heart Lake (Loj) what the summits' weather has been and what to expect for that day. You could need anything from shorts and T all the way to a long base layer, fleece, and a shell for the wind. And you might need both of those outfits, one at the start and the other up top. 

So unfortunately, that's just the way it is in autumn - anything can happen in the peaks. Just bring it all with you back home to have on your hiking day.

And if the weather gets the better of you, just up to Avalanche Pass and and back is gorgeous.


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 5, 2005)

I got a silly basic question.  Reading the trail book, it states that there are numerous trail registers that I pass.  Do I sign at each one, or only the one at the loj (my starting point)?  Thanks for the advice michael.  I will probably over pack  to be prepared for any type of weather.  My fleece and jacket won't take up that much space in my bag.  I'll be sure to get some nice pictures for the report

PS, pardon my grammer and typing.  Im a bad typer and worse proofreader


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2005)

Is there a point in registering at each trail?  Is there a safety concern, concern about numbers of walkers on the trail or is it more like a guestbook at a wedding.


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 6, 2005)

It's more of a safety thing and so the rangers can monitor the trail's use.  Im wondering if my well stated plans written at the register at the Loj will surfice.  Don't you have to carry a "trip tick" now that is filled out at the register with your plans?


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 6, 2005)

I fill out the registers as I go by them, here's why.

If I do get lost or miss a turnaround time, the logs cold be used as a potential "he went this way or he got this far" signal so thy could help narrow down the search area for looking fo me.  

I think Michael covered pretty much what you need for Algoquin, if you don't carry a light usually you'll want one as the days are getting shorter.  I think of the season now as you need to carry all teh things they tell you to carry for a summer hike in the Whites (or High peaks)  while you likely will not need a hat or gloves on Marcy at 2:00 PM in July, that likelihood is greater now.

My .02 on foliage overall is that you usually do better on lower  bare peaks as the trees from 4,000 to treeline tend to be fir & spruce & birch mixed in & predominate to 3500 feet.  Birch are great but they only turn yellow/gold.  You need a mix of birch maples, beech & early oaks thrown in for variety IMO.  If I was foliaeg hunting in the high Peaks region, I'd look at Hurricane, Jo, Pitch-off, Noonmark or the open lower ledges on Giant.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh - important ...

Bear canisters are now *mandatory* in the ADK high peaks. So if you are thinking of changing your plans at all and doing an overnight, you must buy and use a canister.

I don't know about your register question - I've only ever passed one, to my recollection. I believe I've always signed back in at the end as well.

So I would sign both out and in at the Loj, and then you can sign along the way if you like as MikeP suggests.


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up about the bear canister.  I dont plan on spending the night, i need to get back to buffalo for class.

Mike P-your register logic is truly beyond me.  I would never have thought about a register helping that way.

As i keep studying the map, im thinking about hitting colden peak, wright and iroquios on the loop i have planned.  Im a little crazy i think.  I just hope the weather doesnt go real bad  in september


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 7, 2005)

Did you mean Algonquin, Wright & Iroquois?  From Lake Colden no way to hit both Iroquois & Wright without Algonquin without coming back to the lake & goigng around.  Doing Colden, Algonquin & Wrights requires the elevaton gain of coming back to the Lakes.  (thinking you meant Algo, WR & Iro & was just thinking of Lake Colden)

I don't know if SAR uses the registers but I would think they would.

An Example:  I sign in at Loj lot to do your trip going through Avy Pass.  As I get to Marcy Dam I see more clouds then I want, I'm going slower than I want or I see an old Friend there & blab too long to do my planned trip, I decide to do Colden instead so I don't finish in the dark or in the incoming weather.  I can sign in at Marcy Dam & then if something happens & they come looking for me they will see I'm someplace else.

Or I'm planning on Table Top because weather looks blah so a viewless peak sounds like a good use of a viewless day, at marcy Dam you see clearing weather so you decide to do Marcy or some other high peak with a great view like Colden or your planned loop.

If you don't change your plans maybe not an issue but IMO it narrows or redefines where to look

if you are not going to come back past the additional register(s) I would not sign in.


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 7, 2005)

To clarify my route.  Im think about hiking past avalanche pass to lake colden and then up to the top of colden peak and down.  Loop around the south end of the lake and up the trail to algonquin.  On my way to the peak, take the herd trail to Iro and back down.  Continue over algonquin and take the trail to wright.  Then back down wright, down algonquin and back to the loj.  If im moving ok, thats my goal.  If its slower than expected, then ill just knock off the side trip to colden, iro or WR and cut the distance


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds pretty ambitious considering all of the gain & loss of elevation.  I know some people who could do it so it's possible if you start early or are pretty quick


----------



## una_dogger (Sep 13, 2005)

*Trip time*

Howdy
I'm a pretty strong hiker and I did this route with a day pack :
Heart Lake to Algonquin to Iriqouis to Lake Colden and back to Heart Lake via Avalanche.   I took maybe a half hour break on the top and another by a set of falls on the way down to Colden. I did the hike in early June, started at 8am and finished at just about 5pm.  

I think that adding Colden Mt to this would make it an overnighter, especially since it will be dark by about 6:30pm or so by the end of September.  

Have a great hike! Please post your trip report for us and pics if you can!

Sabrina

Edited to say that my intro to the Daks was an eight day backpack in the High Peaks in 2003, and WOW! Was I impressed by how long it takes to get around in there!


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, Im thinking about cutting out colden just for the sake of time.  If i did that, it would give me some more time to relax and hang out and enjoy the surrondings.  Im not really sure which direction to hike.  

Should I go to through avalanche lake first or on teh way out?

There will def be a trip report and hopefully pictures if they come out decent.


----------



## una_dogger (Sep 14, 2005)

I chose Algonquin first because I wanted to summit before any afternoon clouds may have formed. 

Its a really nice hike !


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 28, 2005)

Did you go yet?

If not I'd agree with Algonquin first & then down to the Lakes


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 28, 2005)

Actually, the trip is this weekend.  And like everything in my life, what started into a nice simple day hike, has ballooned into something with a life of its own.  My stepdad has talked me into doing an overnight trip with camping at lake colden or the feldspar lean-to(backside of mt colden).  So now im pumped for an over night trip. I already got a bear can from a friend and im all set to go.  As of now, saturday, im hiking past aval lake, to lake colden over mt colden and to lake arnold and go south/east back lake colden, but i will probabaly be lazy and crash at the lean-to. Sunday morning, ill hike back to lake colden and over algonquin and out.  Time dependent, i might go to the 4 corners b/w skylight and marcy to check it out.  There will be plenty of pics taken so a trip report should be big and suck up the bandwidth.  Any other final comments on route are great and a hiking buddy would be appreciated too.


----------



## una_dogger (Sep 28, 2005)

*Sounds great!*

I'll just have to live vicariously through your trip report (hint hint).

I haven't been hiking since gas topped three bucks a gallon....I'm feelin' mightly low.....


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Sounds great!*



			
				una_dogger said:
			
		

> I haven't been hiking since gas topped three bucks a gallon....I'm feelin' mightly low.....


Tell me about it, I have quite a drive to get anywhere up there...

But I am spending 4 days in the High Peaks next week 

Npage, too bad our time there won't coincide and we could've met up... You can just leave me a note on Algonquin and I'll pick it up Thursday when I'm there


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 29, 2005)

July was my first trip to 4 Corners, first trip up Skylight & Marcy from 4-Corners. 

Similar to view of Marcy from Haystack, Marcy from this side IMO is more impressive than from the other side.  I started from Heart Lake past Lake Arnold, beyond between Lake Arnold & Marcy Trail, the trail is not as well defined.  Not getting lost undefined not defined, but slower going with rougher footing than some more popular trails.


----------



## Npage148 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, i got the pictures up adn i will get them titled and a trip report written when i have some more time.  I hope you like the pictures and feel free to comment

Pictures


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice shots, Thanks for sharing


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 6, 2005)

It is *so* gorgeous in the ADK's ... I'm looking forward to the TR!


----------

